# ?'s on tips for colonoscopy prep



## 22238 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hello everyone,I'm wondering if there is a smart way to avoid the nasty taste of trilyte, I've heard about using a straw, does that really work? I'm getting my first colonoscopy tomorrow morning at 9AM and have to be there by 8AM. The hospital thankfully is less than 10 min. away. I was directed to start around 4PM today. Thanks for any tips!


----------

